# Coyote hunting



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have had deer cams out for 3 years and not till this year I have got a coyote. Now I have many picture or videos with them. I have try using a call to get them and never see anything just wonder the best way I should go about getting them?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get some snares.


----------

